# Need advise on tandem set-up.



## pigsley (Jun 18, 2011)

This is my first tandem to work on. Im updating a 26 burley softride tandem, gonna use it mostly with the wife for gravel epics and such. My main concern is wheels. I know that 40 spoke is prefered and advised.... iv got a real nice pair of Cane creek WAM wheels. Sturdy set up, but only 32 spoke. Is it crucial to run 40 or at least 36 spokes for this, or will my set up be sufficiant? Any help will be great!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Not to sound evil or mean, but with an avatar of Big Pig Racing, I'm guessing the weight of the team could play a factor.

Seriously, check first to see if the hub width is correct. Not sure if the Burley is 135mm or 145mm, might even be 140mm. 

Next, give us an idea of how much the two riders weigh.

PK


----------



## pigsley (Jun 18, 2011)

Hahaha... Theres a story behind our team name, plus its just awsome! It is an "unfamiliar" width on the rear, i got a measurement of 143mm, but id bet its 145. It had a 135 wheel on it when i bought it so im sure its bent in a tad. As far as rider weight, im 175lbs., the wife (and dont hold me to this) 140-150lbs.....?


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm a bit heavier than you, but we have about equal team weight (and you gotta add gear and water and such, too). We run 36-hole hubs/wheels with no issues and they get stuffed on rocks here and there. Those 28-hole rims on gravel fireroads probably won't be an issue. If you get tempted by some sweet, sweet singletrack, though, just tread carefully. Though you probably already will with the softride.

For the team weight, I'd be more concerned about the front hub, whether it is QR9 or TA20 or something. Fair team weight, off road, tandem, disc brake, and QR9 isn't the ideal setup.


----------



## pigsley (Jun 18, 2011)

I did some research, I think im gonna use a good sturdy 36 hole front wheel. Something i can find easily. I think for the back im gonna use what is intended. A 145 spacing 36 or 40 hole tandem purpose wheel. Im not a big fan of "making something work" just to get it finished. Thanx for all the help guys, ill post pics when its done, its a beauty!


----------

